# Fri Nite Report



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

I started alittle earlier than I had hoped for, launching at 2200 in search of FM. Got a phone call from MR Buggz lookin for some 757 Pup scholl,which I was more then happy to share wit him. While I was waiting for Hairy to show up, I mamnaged to catch this guy on my 3rd castnet throw








After catching enough mullet to carry urs through the night we headed for the 757. After a "SLOW" start Myself and JimmyJimmy finished up with these guys.
This was a hairy capture to say the least








My 1st Fish








My 2nd Fish








My 3rd Fish








My 4th Fish








And the bring home stringer


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Any Takers For Tonite*

Those of you that are scared say so , those who are not show up. Looking for a late launch again time undetermided as of 1200


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I'll be damned Tug. 1st Flattie I've seen you catch! Congrats to you and Mr. H Buggs. I'll be out soon, what's your boat schedule like? BTW, did you lay a brick breaking Karate chop on his googlie-eye ars when you landed him?


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> I'll be damned Tug. 1st Flattie I've seen you catch! Congrats to you and Mr. H Buggs. I'll be out soon, what's your boat schedule like? BTW, did you lay a brick breaking Karate chop on his googlie-eye ars when you landed him?


I used the Lavishing Lerdlaven mind trippin on Ol side eyes and he asks me for something to eat, he said he had the munchies.....just give me a call Skunk and we can hook-up for down south......I'll keep ya posted........PEACE OUT


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Nice work guys! 

I never made it out this weekend.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Wish I could make it... gonna go buy a truck tues. so I should be able to make it out there that evenin'.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

great report , i couldnt get out either .but im dying to go .


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

*Good Catch, TugCapn!*

Glad to see they turned on for ya. Thanks again fer the TwoDollar-Tug-Tour of the Back Country- was a good trip! Really appreciate your unselfish sharing of your spots and spottail knowledge. A refreshing change from all the Speck-Secrecy that's rampant these days  . Hope to run into you again soon.

~buggs

btw- fished Rudee Saturday night and it was a bust.


----------



## dstealinghome (Sep 24, 2005)

*where is the 757 ?*

been catching a few pups in lynnhaven on berkly gulps and some small specs


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

With this weather I don't think them reds are goin' anywhere fast. I just bought a truck so i'll post when I can get my broke arse out there.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Rockstar said:


> With this weather I don't think them reds are goin' anywhere fast. I just bought a truck so i'll post when I can get my broke arse out there.




Whatcha get Rockstar? what kind?


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I got a killer deal on a 00' 2-door chevy blazer... goin' to finish up the paper today.


----------

